# Rlt Swiss Military Sms01&2



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

I don't think I have ever seen any discussion or opinion expressed on these watches from the RLT site.

Are these actually RLTs or not? Anybody got one and what do we think of them?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Mac's has one, he has posted somewhere about it but finding it amongst all his posts will be a challenge!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Mac's has one, he has posted somewhere about it but finding it amongst all his posts will be a challenge!


I`m on the case Paul









I don`t know where Roy gets them from but, I can confirm they are really nice, they appear to be a copy of this watch...

*Jaeger-LeCoultre Mark XI, caliber 488SBr*










{photo by Steve G)

I used to own a JLC Mk XI which I`d bought for Â£25 in th`80`s









but stupidly I sold it in the early `90`s
















I couldn`t afford to get a genuine one so was well pleased when Roy started stocking these









Anyway here`s mine









*Swiss Military Watch (JLC MkXI replica), ETA 2801-2, 17 J*


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks! I was not aware of the homage to JLC - they also look very close to the 1950s Smiths military, so I suppose I should not be surprised.

That is enough recommendation for me, I'm off to order one......


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

quoll said:


> Thanks! I was not aware of the homage to JLC - they also look very close to the 1950s Smiths military, so I suppose I should not be surprised.
> 
> That is enough recommendation for me, I'm off to order one......


The Mark XI design originates (I think) from the MOD and was used by a number of famous Swiss makes including Omega, IWC & JLC, mostly they came with a cut off hour hand but JLC also made the version shown, personally I think these type hands look much better


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> The Mark XI design originates (I think) from the MOD and was used by a number of famous Swiss makes including Omega, IWC & JLC, mostly they came with a cut off hour hand but JLC also made the version shown, personally I think these type hands look much better


Agreed. Another 'well-known-British-watch-related-web-site' has a thread going on the design of a similar homage watch and the hand design has been discussed. Personally I am not keen on the cut-off hour hand even if it is a close homage to the MkXI, including when it is on an IWC costing zillions.

And I have now ordered one. Where *is* that post man?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I love this watch









Im waiting for the 42mm version though


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I love this watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It`s probably bigger then your Despatch Rider Jase


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Delivered today! (swift as usual Roy, thank you.) And here is my new watch on various straps....














































I think I like the first one best. Half the fun is changing them aroung though...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done!!

Looks great


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

That looks really nice and I'm really tempted. However, I love the square ended hour hand found on some of the original Mk11 watches. I'm thinking of sourcing a set of hands from Mkii (unless Roy can get some like it) and fitting to this watch - has anyone done that?


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Gents.. Can I just ask.. lug width on these.. 18mm?.. and has it got fixed bars?..

Thanks









Rich


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

r1ch said:


> Gents.. Can I just ask.. lug width on these.. 18mm?.. and has it got fixed bars?..
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


18mm & non-fixed


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks Mach.. although fixed bars are certainly more authentic for a mil styled watch, I do prefer normal spring bars personally. I'm such a strap tart I'm forever swapping around and being restricted to NATO styles is just "soooooooow restricting daaarling" <ahem> 

Rich


----------

